# Tyre Sizes



## carcuscrae (3 Oct 2008)

Hi

The tyres on my bike have the following on them 26 x 38 x 32. I can't find any reference to this sort of measurement for tyres so I can replace them. 

Am I reading the wrong figures or is this an old style measurement?

Thanks


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Oct 2008)

What bike do you have. These figures make no sense to me at all.


----------



## tempessuk (3 Oct 2008)

*Tyres*

I have 700x26 tyres can i fit 700 x 23 on my rims
i have DA22 on my giant scr3


----------



## tempessuk (3 Oct 2008)

whats the difference in normal and folding tyres
and is it easy to fit folding


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

Read this for an explanation on tyre sizes and a comparison chart

http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3802


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Oct 2008)

Any chance of pointing out where on this chart carcuscraes' tyre sizes are as I can't see them anywhere?



Crackle said:


> Read this for an explanation on tyre sizes and a comparison chart
> 
> http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3802


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

He's either reading the wrong sizes off, there's another marking or it's the weirdest tyre known to man. If he can find something on his rim which gives the rim size we might stand a chance, some kind of label. Other than that I don't know because I can find no size similiar. I'm wondering if the 32 is the tyre width or the tyre wall diameter.


----------



## carcuscrae (3 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> He's either reading the wrong sizes off, there's another marking or it's the weirdest tyre known to man. If he can find something on his rim which gives the rim size we might stand a chance, some kind of label. Other than that I don't know because I can find no size similiar. I'm wondering if the 32 is the tyre width or the tyre wall diameter.



No they are not the weirdest tyre known to man, its just that I am a moron and have yet to learn how to read properly!

They are WTB 26 x 38 / 32 so if anyone could tell me what inner tube to get i'd be most appreciated. I've been told to get something like 700x28-37, does this sound right?

Thanks


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

That's still weird but I'm guessing these are 26x1.5. Are the tyres thinnish i.e. not thick mtn bike knobblies but a road tyre?

Anyway, a standard 26" mtn bike tube should be fine.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Oct 2008)

I still can find no reference to this tyre size but if 38/32 is 38mm / 32mm then your guess sounds right. Best suggestion I can make is to take the bike or wheel to your LBS and ask them.



Crackle said:


> That's still weird but I'm guessing these are 26x1.5. Are the tyres thinnish i.e. not thick mtn bike knobblies but a road tyre?
> 
> Anyway, a standard 26" mtn bike tube should be fine.


----------



## carcuscrae (3 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> That's still weird but I'm guessing these are 26x1.5. Are the tyres thinnish i.e. not thick mtn bike knobblies but a road tyre?
> 
> Anyway, a standard 26" mtn bike tube should be fine.



They are a road tyre as I took the mountain bike tyres off. Do I still need to get a MTB inner then, i'd have thought I would have to get a road inner? Can you suggest a brand/model number to get please?

Thanks


----------



## carcuscrae (3 Oct 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I still can find no reference to this tyre size but if 38/32 is 38mm / 32mm then your guess sounds right. Best suggestion I can make is to take the bike or wheel to your LBS and ask them.



Perhaps i'll just stick the MTB tyres back on, might be the easiest option!


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

Ah! American sizes

ta Dah! http://www.amazon.com/Tire-WTB-Slickasaurus-26X38-26X1-50/dp/B000AO7BKS

so 26x1.5.

No sugestions. I'll go and have a look in the garage at what I use, as I can't remember but I'm sure someone will suggest something now we know the size.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Oct 2008)

Inner tubes are designed to fit a range of tyres based on diameter and width (oh and valve type) eg My 26" MTB wheel uses an inner tube designed for a 1.50" to 2.10" tyre.



carcuscrae said:


> They are a road tyre as I took the mountain bike tyres off. Do I still need to get a MTB inner then, i'd have thought I would have to get a road inner? Can you suggest a brand/model number to get please?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Oct 2008)

Nice one, well found :-)



Crackle said:


> Ah! American sizes
> 
> ta Dah! http://www.amazon.com/Tire-WTB-Slickasaurus-26X38-26X1-50/dp/B000AO7BKS
> 
> ...


----------



## carcuscrae (3 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> Ah! American sizes
> 
> ta Dah! http://www.amazon.com/Tire-WTB-Slickasaurus-26X38-26X1-50/dp/B000AO7BKS
> 
> ...



Any luck with sizes yet please?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Oct 2008)

If the size translates as 26" 1.5 then any inner-tube that covers that size range will be fine. You just need to ensure you get the right valve type.

The two most common are Schraeder (car type) and Presta (valves are thinner and are topped with a screw-on ball that if pressed releases air)


carcuscrae said:


> Any luck with sizes yet please?


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

Sorry I got a bit confused and thought you meant a tyre recommendation.

Something like this. See that there's several sizes to order and valve type. You probably need the car type valve (Schrader) and the 1.3-1.75 size, though to be honest the larger size would do as well and would also fit your knobblies if you put them back on, that's what I did.

To know the valve types look at this. The one on the right is the car type or more correctly a Schrader valve.

Edit: Angelfish solo already said it, didn't see that.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Oct 2008)

That's quite alright; I'm used to people ignoring me 


Crackle said:


> Edit: Angelfish solo already said it, didn't see that.


----------

